# Wheel Bearings



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

I just cleaned, checked and repacked our wheel bearings today. In a discussion with a co-worker, we surmised that very few people actually do this essential service. Granted they are not an easy thing for everybody to do, but any slightly mechanically inclined do-it-yourselfer can accomplish it in a few hours. Might be time well spent down the road!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I agree, I pulled the wheels in the spring, checked and repacked the bearings, checked the breaks and adjusted them. Time well spent IMO.

Trailers spend a lot of time sitting around where they can pick up moisture and then spend days running (read that in an article on wheel bearing maintenance). There's also a lot of force put on them in tight turns and backing up. I think it's a good idea to keep an eye on them.

Mike


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Any hints/tricks to repacking these bearings. Also what type of grease do you all recommend?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The axle manual's directions are pretty clear. They also tell you what to look for while inspecting the brakes. It's not a complicated project at all like Jevi says.

Only do one wheel at a time so you don't mix up the parts. I I loosened up the lugs on both wheels on one side and then jacked it up. I used jack stands on the frame right by the axles to support it while I worked.

I pulled one wheel apart and then tracked down the seals, I found them at a utility trailer dealer, the auto parts stores I went to had to order them. Get new cotter pins also, I trashed mine removing them. I think all together they cost me 11 dollars in change. Next time I'll save an old seal so I can get the new ones before I start so I don't have to stop.

A few simple tools to help out;

Bearing packer. A friend gave me one and it did a good job of pushing out the old grease and putting in fresh. I used regular bearing grease I got at the auto parts store.

Grease gun. I used it after reassembling everything and pumped in grease thru the zerk fitting on the hub until it came out around the front bearing.

Seal puller. The seals were in so tight, the puller was the only way I could get them out. Got it at sears for 6 or 7 dollars, they had the bearing packer too.

Block of wood to tap the new seals in. Drive them in as evenly as possible.

Rubber gloves (I hate getting my hands all greasy







)

Lots and lots of rags.

Big piece of cardboard to cover the ground in case you drop something. Nothing worse than having to clean up a bearing that picks up dirt or something after you just packed it.

I inspected all the parts as well as the brakes while it was apart. Once I had one side back together and before dropping it back down, I adjusted the brakes. I took my time as I had never done it before and it took me about 2 1/2-3 hours to do both sides.

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Mike,

That sounds similar to what I do, except for the gloves, ahh the smell of wheel bearing grease the next day on your hands is wonderful.

I like to take my time and inspect everything you can see while there, bearings are very important, ignore them and they will get you some day. It usually happens in a severe rain storm, at night, in the middle of nowhere, with no cell phone service and no neighbors on a little used road. Or ask my brother, huge snow storm, 20 degrees, blowing wind, interstate out in the woods, luckily there was help within the rest of the group for his snowmobile trailer and a new hub and rim and tire that were destroyed.

Preventative maintenance is key....


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks for the details. I'll definitly give it a shot.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

With the Ultra Lube hubs the need to clean and repack the bearings is greatly reduced. Just remove the rubber plug and grease until you get fresh grease out around your grease gun. Use a grade 2 grease and you will have years of trouble free service. After thousands of miles of towing my cargo trailer and the Outback with this type of hub I have never had a problem with them. The only reason to remove the hubs in my opinion is to do brake maintenance. I think I have around 10,000 miles on my Cargo Mate and have never removed the hubs. I grease them every couple of trips and I'm done.


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

fixjet, 
I agree that the Ultra Lube makes the job of lubricating the bearings easier. But, even ALKO recommends that they be disassembled and inspected once a year.

Mike, you have all the steps down to a tee! The only extra step I did was to take the bearings to the parts store and purchase a complete spare set, including seal. I keep these, and a small tube of grease with the trailer.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I knew I would lite a fire under somebody. I know they recommend doing them once a year but in my opinion as a 20 plus year mechanic is that they along with alot of other manufactures do this for warranty reasons. Lub intervals, oil change intervals etc. are set up to minimize warranty claims. As long as you are flushing out old grease with new, I see no reason for dissassembly except to inspect the bearings. (how often do you dissassemble your truck's wheel hub to clean the bearings? Not to often i suspect) Granted trailer bearings that sit alot need more attention, especially boat trailers. My 24ft Cargo Mate Snowmobile trailer sees much worst conditions and mileage than my Outback and I do take them apart after the snow season to flush out the road salt from the brakes. But if it was not for the salt in the brakes I wouldn't take them apart each year either. It's worked for me as long a I can remember this type of hub being around. Pump new clean in, dirty out and go!








My2cents
Dan


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Dan,

You're probably right about it not being necessary once a year, but it gives me something to tinker with in the early spring while I'm waiting for the season to start









Mike


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I here you there.


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

Dan, you are correct. Actually, I am just as much a procrastinator as the next person. In ten years with our previous trailer, I believe I only checked the bearings once.

This time, I am just about to embark on a cross country journey, and didn't want to have any unexpected surprises. I probably won't look at the bearings again for a while.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Have a good trip


----------

